# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Carrus Star X02

## onni

Elikkäs mille kaikille alustoille Star X02 autoja on tehty, korkeudesta riippumatta?


Kenelle niitä meni Suomessa eniten uutena?

Kaiken kaikkiaan suurin tilaus, maasta riippumatta?

Tarvitsen tietoja projektityöhön, kaikki info otetaan mielellään vastaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Elikkäs mille kaikille alustoille Star X02 autoja on tehty, korkeudesta riippumatta?


Riippuu varmaan ihan tarkkuustasosta. Että noteerataanko vain K113 vai sen sijaan K113CLA/CLB/TLA/TLB ja mahdolliset väärän puolen liikenteeseen tehdyt xRx-variantit.

Oma lukunsa on sit Star202 (ja Star102), joista saataneen muutama alustamalli lisää, mutta ulkoasu muistutti enempi edellisen X01-sukupolven autoja

----------


## onni

> Riippuu varmaan ihan tarkkuustasosta.
> 
> Oma lukunsa on sit Star202 (ja Star102), joista saataneen muutama alustamalli lisää, mutta ulkoasu muistutti enempi edellisen X01-sukupolven autoja


Joo, eli aloitusviesti oli hieman epäselvä, niin otetaan huomioon vain esimerkiksi Scania K124, ilman IB:tä ja EB:tä.

Star 202 ja 102 on jo tiedot, joten siksi en niitä erikseen maininnut.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Elikkäs mille kaikille alustoille Star X02 autoja on tehty, korkeudesta riippumatta?
> 
> 
> .


Esim kuvailemani Star 602 on Mercedes-Benz ( Mersu) O 404/625
( SYO-810) useampia star koreista tehty myös Suomeen Mersun alustalle tämä O404 edustaa uudempaa mallia. Kuin vanhempi 1634 

Staria myös tehty OC500 alustalle  onko näitä Suomessa ehkä pari.

----------


## killerpop

Jos jätetään Star102 ja Star202 pois mallivalikoimasta ja keskitytään vain Star302, Star502 ja Star602, niin alustamallit menee lähinnä Volvon ja Scanian kesken, toki marginaalista löytyy se Mercedes-Benz.

Suomeen eniten uutena varmaan konsernitasolla Koiviston Autolle, näitä tuli mm Lauttakylän Autolle, Koiviston Autolle ja Porvoon Liikenteelle. Aika moni sai myös LIB-alkuisia rekisterikilpiä. Oliko silti yksi tilaus vai monta erikseen, sitä en tiedä.

Kokonaisuutena katsoen, pelkästään Norjaan Norgesbussille taisi mennä noin 49 kpl Star302. Nämä taisi ajottua parille eri vuodelle. Niistäkin valtaosa Ajokin tekemänä, ei suinkaan Deltan, johon x02 yleensä mielletään.

----------


## killerpop

Eniten uutena Suomeen melkein uskaltaisin sanoa Satakunnan Liikenne, jolle laskin menneen pelkästään 35 autoa vuosien 19942001 välisenä aikana. Autoja tuli myös aika tasaisesti joka vuosi: 1994 2 kpl, 1995 4 kpl, 1996 4 kpl, 1997 5 kpl, 1998 5 kpl, 1999 5 kpl, 2000 6 kpl ja 2001 4 kpl.

----------


## onni

Kiitos tiedoista!

Näillä pääsee jo pitkälle ja tutkin vielä vähän lisää.

----------


## antsa

Noista Killerpopin mainitsemista Koivisto-yhtymän 31 302 ja 502 jotka tulivat vuosina -96 ja -97 oli 8 Lauttakylän Autolle, 9 Porvoon Liikenteelle ja 14 Koivistolle. Lisäksi 20 City U mallista katuria mut nehän ei kuulu tähän. Lähinnä tarkoituksena mainita että koko tilaus oli yhteensä 51 autoa eli melkoinen aikanaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Lähinnä tarkoituksena mainita että koko tilaus oli yhteensä 51 autoa eli melkoinen aikanaan.


Sitä vähän arvelinkin, että oli yksi tilaus ja kaikki keskitty Carrukselle, olkoonkin siinä myös ne 20 kpl City U:t, sen verran lyhyelle aikajanalle ne tuntui keskittyvän. Toisaalta, sitä edeltävinä vuosina eikä sitä seuraavina vuosinakaan sitten hankittu mitään.

----------


## repesorsa

> Noista Killerpopin mainitsemista Koivisto-yhtymän 31 302 ja 502 jotka tulivat vuosina -96 ja -97 oli 8 Lauttakylän Autolle, 9 Porvoon Liikenteelle ja 14 Koivistolle. Lisäksi 20 City U mallista katuria mut nehän ei kuulu tähän. Lähinnä tarkoituksena mainita että koko tilaus oli yhteensä 51 autoa eli melkoinen aikanaan.


Ja kaikki 302:t ja 502:t oli Kabusin penkeillä, ei Carruksen, ja ne Scaniat tais olla erityispitkällä akselivälillä? Eli Koivistlle tuli Scaniaa, Lauttakylään ja Porvooseen Volvo B10M

----------


## antsa

Kyllä nuo Koiviston Scaniat oli 13,65 pitkiä ja 7,59 akseliväli. Aika pitkiä mutta toisaalta tukevia ajaa.

----------


## Star 701

> Kyllä nuo Koiviston Scaniat oli 13,65 pitkiä ja 7,59 akseliväli. Aika pitkiä mutta toisaalta tukevia ajaa.


Olikos nuo 302-Carrukset mitkä tuli Koivistoon, niin noilla Kabus-penkeillä kuten myös nuo 502-Starit?

----------


## antsa

Nyt en osaa sanoa koska 302:set meni kaikki Porvooseen enkä ole niissä käynyt sisällä.

----------


## Eppu

> Olikos nuo 302-Carrukset mitkä tuli Koivistoon, niin noilla Kabus-penkeillä kuten myös nuo 502-Starit?


Kyllä oli. Mutaman kerran tuli matkustettua tuon sarjan (mm. #23, 29,55,56 jne...) yksilöillä ja kabus-penkit yhdistettynä Volvo B10M-alustan jousitukseen oli varsin miellyttävä yhdistelmä.

----------

